# Hows the surf looking?



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Had an epic two day trip with my son last weekend in the surf and cant wait to get back this weekend!

Hows it lookin out there? Still fishable for trout?


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone down there that can send a pic of the water conditions? Troutable?


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'll be at crystal all this weekend, hopefully it's like last weekend. I won't get there till about 1800 today


----------



## Hook4Fun (Aug 26, 2015)

Let you know tomorrow afternoon, if you not there by then.


----------



## txspipeliner (Aug 17, 2015)

Im heading that way now but im 4 hours away ...


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

Just got to crystal, slight southern wind waves 2' waters dirty


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

My son and I are bout to be waist deep! We are sitting in front of the surf and it looks fishable. Not sure on water clarity till the sun comes up, but we gonna give it a cast or two! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

The surf was not as good as it looked from the truck. I waded in and wet a line, but the current was too strong and the waves were head height in waste deep water. We left there and went to the pass and saw a couple fish caught but it was slow. Water looked good there but no fish after a while so we left and hit up the channel next to seawolf park and didn't get any there either. We left there and hit a spot in west bay and finally put a few in the do-net. We ended the day with 3 keeper trout, a couple dinks, a gafftop, and an almost legal red. Some were caught on topwater, so it was cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

